# [Question] MIUI app drawer



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

What is the point when it still leaves your icons on the "desktop" ? now i just have duplicates in an app drawer
or am i doing something wrong.
Is there a way to drag and drop the useless icons to the drawer?


----------



## shaggy5991 (Jul 11, 2011)

Put all ur apps in a folder


----------



## CheetahHeel (Jun 11, 2011)

I had 2 folders in my dock. One for frequently used apps and the rest in the other.


----------

